# Hood Ornament...



## lumbee (Mar 20, 2005)

...picked this up at a yard sale a few years ago. Adds a little character to the old girl!


----------



## hans747 (Jul 14, 2005)

Right on! Do you know that car that is from?


----------



## lumbee (Mar 20, 2005)

Thanx Hans...I have never been able to %100 positively identify it, but my best guess is a 40-50's chrysler.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

If anyone asks you, "What's that all about?"

Tell them, "My grandfather got it from a Dr. Jones at an auction in Nepal. Something about an Ark of the Covenant??"


----------



## wilburk (Dec 29, 2012)

Maybe from an old Cadillac Fleetwood or something.


----------



## lumbee (Mar 20, 2005)

...look this ornament is a DeSoto Suburban??? Thats a new on on me...here is a pic I found online...

1947 DeSoto "Flying Lady" | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

It's a kewl hood piece, for sure!

Here's a pretty cool test of your old car knowledge, just for fun.

Car Show Game - 1950s - American Torque .com

-R


----------



## lumbee (Mar 20, 2005)

Random siteing around town. Maybe this is a trend we can start with our HB's! 

https://picasaweb.google.com/102661132577288039096/95NissanPickupTransmission#5877537851892584290

hood ornament | eBay


----------

